# Car park defeats Romans



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

Typical situation, really - though I guess ni Rome they have so much of it that they can afford to be so careless (now where's the UK's excuse?):

http://hnn.us/comments/24360.html

excerpt:



> In the battle between saving ancient glories and easing modern hassles, score a victory for Rome's commuters.
> 
> Frustrated archeologists said that a sprawling area of recently discovered early third-century warehouses will soon be topped by a 200-car parking lot in the Trastevere area near the Tiber River.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 29, 2003)

Aarrghhh!

Yeah.  I know.  Not everything can be preserved.  But, darn it, I wish they didn't treat this stuff so casually.


----------

